# Lancer 30 C&C



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking at buying a 1979 Lancer 30 C&C. I don't know much about these boats beyond the basic specs and I've never sailed one. Would any owners or previous owners have any advice or input as to their (the Lancer 30's) performance/livabilty? I'm currently living aboard a 25' Mitchell and looking to upgrade into something with a little more responsiveness and room for some offshore cruising.

Thanks in advance,

Jeremiah


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

I am a C&C 30 owner, but have never heard of a Lancer. Was it built by C&C?

Here's the link to the C&C owners webpage:

http://www.cncphotoalbum.com/


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The Lancer 30 was not built by C&C, but the hull design is by Cuthbertson and Cassian (C&C). Lancer built the boat.

It's design pedigree should result in reasonable sailing characteristics, C&C knew what they were doing. The construction may be another story, but I'm not aware of any issues with these boats in that regard.

It has an unusual layout, if I recall, with a forward settee and table, and an aft berth. This was very unusual when it debuted, but others have followed that idea since. It may well work for a couple. I remember seeing one at an early '80s boat show - it seemed OK on the boat show floor.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm told it was a c&c design built by Lancer in 1979. i looked at the 30's on the C&C website and they look very similar. How do you like yours?

/Jeremiah


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

My C&C30 MkI is new to me this year and I am very impressed with it. It is a great compromise between a cruiser and a performance sailboat. It is simple, rugged, and easy to handle under sail and power.

I've no criticism of the design whatever.


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Check the Lancer web page at:
http://www.lancerowners.com/boats.asp?page_id=lancer30


----------



## livesonjura (Jan 9, 2009)

I've sailed and owned a 1979 Lancer 30 for 6 years. Mine has a traditional interior layout. V-berth forward, salon midship and head/galley aft. 

Things I don't like about the boat: low headroom inside <6' at most places; offset prop shaft, 5 1/2' draft, nasty weatherhelm. The offset prop shaft is very anoying as it angles slightly to starboard of centerline. When motoring, the boat is constantly pulling to starboard. Maybe its just MY boat, but I think its a design "feature". The winches and mainsail traveler are mickey mouse but not a problem. You may need to install a bow roller for the anchor chain and relocate the two sheet winches further aft if you have a wheel helm. I moved mine about 20 some inches aft since they were originally installed for a tiller helm.

Otherwise, she's a good old boat, cheap and easy to sail for a single-hander, and sturdy hull.


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

I had a 1975 C&C 30. My understanding is that the Lancer is a C&C hull. My boat had the shoal keel 4'-2" deep. I liked the boat. Yes it had a lot of weather helm in 15-20 knots of wind. Yes it definitely prop walked - you'll get used to it. It is a good sailor and I single handed it all the time. It had a pedestal wheel steering. That was a pain because you had to step up on the cockpit seating to get around and behind the wheel. No anchor locker and no room for a bimini - low boom and mainsheet system middle of cockpit in front of the wheel. I sold it for more than I paid for it after painting the hull and doing an extensive bottom job on it. It had quite a few blisters. This was a fresh water boat. It really sailed well in 10-15 knots, it hated light air or maybe that was just me. I couldn't get it moving in light air.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Lancer 30*

We are the original owners of the Lancer 30, Hull #1, built in 1977 by Willard Boatworks, San Francisco for Lancer Yachts. Lancer then went into production and built the rest of the boats themselves. C and C did a nice job on the design and our boat sails very well. We also have a massive sail inventory and and know when to reef. We've extensively upgraded our boat from the original...everything from rigging to repowering from a saildrive to a diesel, some out of necessity (it broke), some to be more practical (i didn't like having a hole in the bottom of the boat for the saildrive). We've sailed from the Sacramento Delta to Puerto Vallarta over the years. Take your time and do your research...it will serve you well. Good luck and happy sailing...


----------

